# Login is not working



## walterbyrd (Apr 8, 2017)

FreeBSD 10.3 AMD64 fully encrypted disk.

This is the second time I have had this problem, and this time it's worse.

I am positive that I am entering the correct username, and password, but I cannot login.

The first time I had this problem, I was able to login as root, and change my password, then I was able to login. 

Today, I was not able to login as myself, or root, or other user. I had to go to another desktop and ssh in. I reset my password, but I am still not sure if I can login locally. 

Again, I am certain that I am logging in correctly. This is not a problem with caps-lock key, or anything like that. I think this is a real issue.


----------



## forquare (Apr 8, 2017)

Are you logging in at the text console or through a graphical interface?


----------



## Maxnix (Apr 8, 2017)

Just some ideas:

- Are you sure your keymap is correct?
- Did you make any change to /etc/login.access that prevent console login?


----------



## walterbyrd (Apr 20, 2017)

forquare said:


> Are you logging in at the text console or through a graphical interface?



I was logging in through text console. 

I have recently had to replace my power supply. I wonder if that could have anything to do with it? 

I do not have freebsd installed anymore. I am distro shopping Linux, and not finding anything I really like. 

I might try FreeBSD 11. Or maybe not. I wish FreeBSD could run a more recent version of LibreOffice. I also with FreeBSD had a dropbox client.


----------



## walterbyrd (Apr 20, 2017)

Maxnix said:


> Just some ideas:
> 
> - Are you sure your keymap is correct?
> - Did you make any change to /etc/login.access that prevent console login?



I don't see why my keymap would not be correct. I was not having any other trouble with it.

I did not make any changes to login.access. 

I was also having trouble using my DVD. I looked inside my case, and noticed my power supply fan was not spinning. I changed out the power supply. 

I also deleted my FreeBSD 10.3 install. I decided to try some linux distros. I am using Mint 17.3 now, and I am not really happy with it. 

Briefly tried Slackware 14.2, but was unhappy with package management nightmare.

Briefly tried Manjaro OpenRC 17.x but could not get plex installed. 

Downloaded Devuan 1.0, but could not get it installed. 

Maybe I expect too much.


----------

